# Low tech, low light.... bad for these particular plants?



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Alternanthera reineckii is tricky in low light/no CO2.. I've got some, but it doesn't really do much growth wise, lost color other than the leaf undersides, and tends to be one of the first targets of algae outbreaks. YMMV but everyone says this does better with CO2 and solidly medium or high light.

H. Corymbosa Stricta does just fine in "upper low" light in the 30-35 range. I lost a bunch of the lower leaves on it when my PAR dropped off to 18 (I turned my lights down while I was gone on vacation and failed to re-adjust properly).

I've not tried the others.. L. Repens reportedly should do fine, but won't have as much color as it would in higher light.


----------



## Jyork6677 (Feb 14, 2015)

This is my 40 breeder with 2 36" current satellite plus lights. Scarlet temple is leggy and a slow grower. Ludwigia glandulosa melted and never grew. Hygro compact grows great. Siamensis grew great too,
But took it out for another tank. I'm not sure about the other plants you listed.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

FYI, this got re-asked in a different thread, and Xiaozhuang gave this answer:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=8148257&postcount=11

I've always gotten good plant advice from Xiaozhuang, so I'd consider that answer fairly reliable.


----------

